# Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum.

Meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich sie mir holen soll, konnte jedoch noch keine Erfahrungsberichte im Netz finden.

Ist hier vielleicht jemand dabei der dazu was sagen kann?

Gruß Danny


----------



## rainerle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Für was / wofür willst Du sie einsetzen?

Im generellen ist sie eine zuverlässige Rolle (Langzeitbegutachtung ist augenblicklich schwer möglich, da sie erst seit 2012 auf dem Markt ist) und etwas überteuert - Shimano oberes Preissegment halt.


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hi,

ich möchte sie zum Karpfenfischen in unseren Vereinsgewässern nehmen. Sind kleinere Seen mit vielleicht 5 ha. 

Was ich nicht weiß, ob ich Big Baitrunner oder Medium Baitrunner nehmen soll.

Oder sollte man doch lieber zur alten Version greifen?

Danny


----------



## Hundsnächte (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo! Die Rolle ist gut aber sehr teuer.Ich würde es mir überlegen ob es sich bei einem so kleinem Geässer lohnt?Lg.Thomas


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze zwei BBLC der neuen Version! Super Rollen hab sie im Sommer in Frankreich ausgiebig testen können......allerdings an einem 4000ha Stausee. Und genau da liegt auch ihr Einsatzgebiet!
An einem 5ha See breuchst du diese Rolle nun wirklich nicht was willst du mit mehreren 100m Schnur die niemals das Wasser sehen werden??
Zum Werfen ist die große Variante in meinen Augen ebenfalls etwas zu schwer..
Fazit nach meiner Auffasung sehr gute Rollen (Langzeit Beobachtungen fehlen bisher) für das ablegen auf große Distanzen. Die Verwendung von geflochtenen Schnüren ist für die Rolle kein Problem!
An kleinen Gewässern machen andere Rollen viel mehr Sinn! Besseres Handling beim Werfen und nicht zu viel unnütze Schnur auf der Rolle!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Ich hab mir gedacht wenn ich schon einmal ein bischen mehr für Karpfenrollen ausgeben will würde es mehr sinn machen etwas größere zu nehmen, da man ja vielleicht auch mal andere Gewässer beangeln möchte. Hab sonst auch noch die Okuma Powerliner Rollen in der kleinern Variante. 

Also wenn ich mir die Baitrunners holen sollte lieber die Medium?


----------



## Hundsnächte (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo! Genau richtig deine antwort!!! So denke ich auch.Lg.Thomas


----------



## Hundsnächte (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

hallo danny! Mal eine Frage? Bist du Anfänger oder schon länger dabei? Ich meine beim Karpfenangeln.Lg.Thomas


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Noch Anfänger würd ich sagen,
ich bin dabei mich so langsam ins Thema einzuarbeiten.
Gezielt angel ich erst seit diesem Jahr auf Karpfen.

Gruß


----------



## Hundsnächte (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo!Würde sie mir noch nicht kaufen!Kleiner Tipp:Shimano Baitrunner XT-RA 10000 sehr gute Rolle schnurfassung 0,30 510 Meter.Habe sie selber Befischt und immer sehr gut mit gefahren.Angel selbst schon 20 Jahre auf Karpfen.Lg.Thomas


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Könntet ihr mir auch eventuell noch eine gute Schnur zu der Rolle emfehlen. Hab schon bischen nachgeforscht, nur konnt ich bei einigen Schnüren nicht so viel zum Sinkverhalten finden. 

Meine Überlegung war nun die Korda Subline in 12 lbs oder 15 lbs.


----------



## Hundsnächte (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hey.Benutze selbst eine Warrior XT Carp Mono Green 15lb 6,5kg von Fox.Lg.Thomas


----------



## Schneidi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

da hast du doch schon deine antwort!!!!!


----------



## rainerle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Dere,

schau Dir mal diese Rolle an: http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.....php?info=p633_Shimano-Ultegra-XS-B-5500.html

Bei dem Preis machst Du eigentlich nichts verkehrt. Du hast 2 Spulen - kannst also eine für Deine etwas "größeren" 5ha Teiche mit Mono bespulen und die andere mit 18er Geflecht für etwas weitere Distanzen and größeren Gewässern.


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Vielen dank für die Antworten.

Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.#6


----------



## danny_loh (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hi reinerle,

ich wollte gerne lieber eine Freilaufrolle haben, aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## Aal_Willi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*



rainerle schrieb:


> Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast.....überteuert - Shimano oberes Preissegment halt.


 
Seit wann ist das oberes Preissegment bei Shimano Rollen?
Für Dich vielleicht... #h
Die Big-Baitrunner XT A Longcast kostet bei AZ Herrieden
gerade mal 179,- Euro.

@danny_loh

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir für einen Teich bzw. kleines
Gewässer keine extra Rolle kaufen.
Bezüglich Freilaufrollen wäre die neue XT A Longcast absolut
OK, gibt ja auch nicht so viele Alternativen und so teuer ist die
Rolle nun mal auch nicht.
Werfen kann man damit auch gut, allerdings stimmt es, dass
eine weniger massive Rolle, zum werfen, etwas besser wäre.

Dann schaue Dir nochmal die Shimano Ultegra XT B 14000 an,
die hat das Baitrunner Spulen System II (Freilauffunktion).
Diese Rolle ist ein Auslaufmodell und wird sicher nochmals im
Preis fallen - es ist noch eine 10000er Ersatzspule mit dabei.

Das gleiche gilt für die neue Ultegra XT C 14000, die hat auch das
das Baitrunner Spulen System II. Für die Rolle gibt es zwar
keine Langzeiterfahrungen aber es ist nicht zu erwarten das
Shimano da was vergeigt hat. Wenn man den Preis sieht denke
ich eher, dass die Daiwa einen "überbraten" wollen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p5331_Shimano-Ultegra-XT-C.html

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....857_Shimano-Big-Baitrunner-XT-A-Longcast.html


----------



## rainerle (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das oberes Preissegment bei Shimano Rollen?
> Für Dich vielleicht... #h
> Die Big-Baitrunner XT A Longcast kostet bei AZ Herrieden
> gerade mal 179,- Euro.
> ...



@Willi

Du bist ein Brenner und Dampfplauderer! Argumentierst damit, dass man für ein Gewässer dieser Größe keine BBXT-A braucht schlägst aber im gleichen Zug eine 14.000er Ultegra vor - von der Schnurfassung mehr als die BB, Gewicht annähernd gleich (aber Vorsicht die Balance! Erklärung Deinerseits in einem anderen Tröd steht noch aus!) und auch noch größer als die BB. Und laber jetzt nicht wieder was von der Oma, ich hab beide Rollen als Paar und im Gegensatz zu Dir, weiß ich i.d.R. wovon und worüber ich Rede. 

Noch was: oberes Preissegment heißt nicht höchstes - zähl mir mal die Typen von Shimano auf, welche höher liegen (bei gleichem Material) und ich geb Dir die doppelte Anzahl von Shimano Typen die preislich drunter liegen.

ps. was Du von Karpfenrollen verstehst hast Du ja eindrucksvoll bei den Okuma LB 60/65 unter Beweis gestellt


----------



## Aal_Willi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*



rainerle schrieb:


> Du bist ein Brenner und Dampfplauderer! Argumentierst damit, dass man für ein Gewässer dieser Größe keine BBXT-A braucht schlägst aber im gleichen Zug eine 14.000er Ultegra vor - von der Schnurfassung mehr als die BB, Gewicht annähernd gleich


 
Rainerchen, also Du erzählst was von Dampfplauderer? Das ist
doch ein Witzchen, wo DU doch der Prototyp eines solchen bist.:q

Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich von der BB XT-A Longcast abrate und dann zur Ultegra 140000 rate?
Mein kleiner, Du kannst noch nicht einmal richtig lesen! 
Ich habe dem TE doch zur einen ODER anderen GERATEN.
Also lies' es Dir noch mal in Ruhe durch und versuche das ge-
schriebene zu verstehen.

Im übrigen bildest Du Dir Dein Fachwissen nur ein, grosse Gosche nichts dahinter und nur dümmliche Kommentare wobei Du Deine Aussagen als Fakten hinstellt. Na gut, wenn es Dir Sinn und Befriedigung in Dein Dasein bringt.

Das mit den BMW Karossen zeigt schon, auf welchem intellektuellen Niveau ich Dich einzuordnen habe - Kommentar zu dem Trööt ÜBERFLÜSSIG.

Bin mal gespannt ob Du jetzt wieder schön Stöckchen apportierst :q wenn Du vestehst was ich meine :q

Zu köstlich der Rainerle!

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## cyberpeter (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das oberes Preissegment bei Shimano Rollen?
> Für Dich vielleicht... #h
> Die Big-Baitrunner XT A Longcast kostet bei AZ Herrieden
> gerade mal 179,- Euro.
> ...



Hallo Willi,

die neuen Big-Baitrunner und erst recht die Ausführung in Ci4 sind nunmal oberes Preissegment vorallem wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Rollen keine Ersatzspule dabei haben (gilt nicht für Ci4) die auch nochmal um die 50 € kostet. Darüber gibt es von den aktuellen deutschen Modellen nur noch die Techniums. Von Mittelklasse kann man, wenn man es nur auf Shimano bezieht, hier wohl kaum mehr sprechen.

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle deine Texte nochmal genau durchlesen z.B. der oben von mir zitierte Absatz mit massiven LC, der daraus möglichen Einschränkungen beim Werfen und der "Alternative" Ultegra XtB legt den Schluß nahe, dass Du die Rollen entweder nicht wirklich kennst oder deine Texte recht unglücklich formulierst ...

Vor diesem Hintergrund Rainer zu unterstellen er würde bei seinen Tips nicht wissen wovon er  schreibt - sorry das ist ..... und das weist Du vermutlich selber  auch. 


Gruß Peter




danny_loh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht wenn ich schon einmal ein  bischen mehr für Karpfenrollen ausgeben will würde es mehr sinn machen  etwas größere zu nehmen, da man ja vielleicht auch mal andere Gewässer  beangeln möchte. Hab sonst auch noch die Okuma Powerliner Rollen in der  kleinern Variante.
> 
> Also wenn ich mir die Baitrunners holen sollte lieber die Medium?



Schwierig zu sagen. Fakt ist, dass jedesmal wenn eine Shimanoserie mit großen und kleinen Modellen auf den Markt kommt, wie es bei der Ultegra, Ultegra Ci4 und jetzt auch bei den Baitrunner LC der Fall war, wurden diese in den Monaten dannach gebraucht weitaus mehr in den Foren wieder verkauft wurden als die großen Modelle. An der geringeren Schnurfassung alleine kann es wohl nicht gelegen haben, die kennt man ja schon beim Kauf.

Meiner Meinung haben viele die Vorstellung gehabt, dass die kleinen Modelle mit den größeren "vergleichbar" sind nur halt etwas kleiner und leichter. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich habe habe selber die Ultegra XSB und die Ultegra Ci4 als 5500er und 10.000er selber gefischt und die neue Baitrunner in beiden Größen schon in den Fingern gehabt und der Unterschied ist schon deutlich merkbar und das nicht nur bei Größe und Gewicht. Aufgrund der hohen Übersetzung und der "zierlichen" Kurbel sind die kleinen Modelle einfach "etwas schwach auf der Brust" wenn man größere Krautbüschel oder schwerere Bleie über größere Entfernungen einzieht. Auch funktioniert die Bremse und Schnurverlegung nicht ganz so gut wie bei den großen Modellen wobei das jammern auf sehr hohem Nivau ist. Auch bei der Wurfweite fehlen den kleinen aufgrund des deutlich kleinen Spulendurchmessers einige Meter. Wirklich deutlich merken wird man das warscheinlich, wenn man neben den kleinen Modellen auch die großen Modelle fischt oder entsprechende Vergleichmöglichkeiten mit Rollen anderer Hersteller hat.

Ob man sich an einem kleineren Gewässer, wie es bei Dir ja der Fall ist, aufgrund der "Nachteile" der kleinen Modellen lieber eine Große holt und damit "unnötig" viel Gewicht unter die Ruten baut obwohl man die Vorteile nur recht selten "ausnutzen" kann mußt Du selber entscheiden - wirklich nötig ist es nicht zumal bei der LC der Unterschied etwas gering ausfällt als bei den Ultegras.


Gruß Peter


----------



## danny_loh (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Ich glaube ich werd Sie mir erstmal bei Moritz beim Nightshopping anschauen gehen. 

Ansonsten ist mir noch bei Wilkerlinge die Daiwa Windcast BR LD ins Auge gefallen. 

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/30243/36

Wäre die sonst eventuell auch was für mich? Die kommt ja aber auch erst nächstes Jahr raus.

Gruß Danny


----------



## cyberpeter (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo Danny,

die Windcast BR werden erst 2013 ausgeliefert - was soll man zu diesen Rollen sagen....

Wenn man sich die technischen "Rahmendaten" der Windcast BR besonders die Art der Kugellager anschaut, dann ist sie *vermutlich* eher mit einer Windcast S als mit einer Windcast X zu vergleichen. Die Windcast S ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt ein sehr einfaches Modell wofür ich auch mit Freilauf keine 150 € auf den Tisch legen würde. Ob meine Vermutung richtig ist, oder ob Daiwa ein ganz gutes Modell zusammengezaubert hat wird sich in 2013 zeigen, wenn die ersten Erfahrungsberichte darüber zu bekommen sind. Ich würde auf jeden Fall nicht "Betatester" spielen ...

Wenn es unbedingt eine Rolle mit Freilauf sein soll schau Dir die XT-A an. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## m1ndgam3 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

die br wär auch ne alternative in der preisklasse.
dazu gibts noch nen thread von mir, da ich auch momentan suche. 
zu der windcast gibts eben noch keine erfahrungen weil sie neu ist. und wahrscheinlich wird sie von der etwas günstigeren windcast s abgeleitet sein


----------



## Schneidi (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

ansonsten vielleicht die daiwa windcast z. das ist das topmodell der windcast serie. hat zwar kein freilauf aber ein Quick Drag system, mit dem ich inzwischen besser zurecht komme als mit dem freilauf. die rolle findest du bei Tackleszene gerade für 150 euro. woanders liegt sie zwischen 180 und 220 euro.

die windcast s ist wirklich ein sehr einfaches modell. die wär mir das geld auch nicht wert aber meiner meinung nach liegen zwischen der windcast s und der z welten.


----------



## danny_loh (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Ok ich guck mir die Shimano mal bei Moritz an. 

Montiert ihr eure Rollen nach dem Angeln ab? Sollte ich mir dann auch gleich noch Rollentaschen kaufen?

Danny


----------



## punkarpfen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Ich lass die Rollen montiert. Nachdem ich mich durch den Thread gelsen habe, denke ich, dass du mit der XT-A in der Mediumvariante gut bedient bist. Die Rolle macht einen guten Eindruck und ist für eine "Großspulfreilaufrolle" eher klein. Falls du aber mal an einem größeren Gewässer fischen möchtest, bist du mit der Rolle gut aufgestellt. Nimm blos keine der Shimanoheckbremsfreilaufrollen mit Doppelkurbel. Auf kurze Distanz sind die ja noch OK, aber sonst kurbelt man sich einen Wolf und hat ohnehin die schlechtere Bremsleistung einer Heckbremse. Die neue Daiwa würde ich erstmal nicht nehmen. Ich will die Rolle zwar nicht vorab verurteilen, aber Daiwa hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Schneidi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

da gebe ich meinem vorposter recht. die medium wird in ordnung sein. die neue daiwa würde ich vorerst auch nicht kaufen. ich würde da auf erfahrungsberichte warten und die frühestens 2014 ins auge fassen.


----------



## cyberpeter (20. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo,

ich transportiere meine Rollen auch an den Ruten, verwende aber eine sehr gut gepolstertes Rutenfutteral dafür.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Post von Chris an. Ich würde Dir auch raten, falls es bei Moritz irgendwelche Sonderangebote von Fox Freilaufrollen egal ob es die 10.000er oder die 12.000 sind - laß die Finger davon.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Anaconda1983 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Habe diese Rolle auch in dieser Preisklasse  159 euro pro stück erworben.
Ich bin vollstens zufrieden.
Die Rolle ist bezüglich ihrer Verarbeitung und Qualität längst als zuverlässiges Arbeitstier bekannt.
Da Shimano ein neues Modell auf den Markt bringen will, das die  Erfolgsserie dieser Rolle fortsetzen soll, kann ich nur empfehlen hier  schnellstens zu zugreifen.
Die gesunkenen Preise, vorher ca. 250€, resultieren aus der Notwendigkeit die Läger zu räumen.
Also zugreifen, ein besseres Geschäft kannst Du nicht machen.

für den transport habe ich die 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/11982/34
da kannst auch den preis drücken, wenn du drei nimmst...gibt es sie natürlich billiger!


----------



## punkarpfen (20. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hier gibt es die empfohlene Rolle günstig:
http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...runner-XT-A-Longcast-Medium-3er-Set::946.html


----------



## Erik86 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Was haltet ihr von der Spro freeliner lcs 575?


----------



## tommy82xx (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hallo zusammen, hier wird fleißig Über Die Big Baitrunner XT-A diskutiert und andere rollen empfohlen was ja auch toll ist, allerdings könnt ich nirgends lesen was für Ruten überhaupt gefischt werden. 

Wäre schonmal Interessant auf welcher Rute du die Fischen willst den ne Rolle allein ist nur die halbe miete.

Vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen dann sorry.


----------



## karphunter (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

hallo zusammen
ich brauch bitte mal eure Meinung. bin am überlegen ob ich mir 2 shimano xta lc  oder 2 penn affinity limited 8000 black zulegen soll!!! schnurfassung haben sie ja beide genug . ich möchte gern wissen, ob die xta lc genau so stabil ist wie das Vorgänger modell? bei der penn bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das sie stabil ist und einiges aushält sind ja fast nur aus Metall wenn ich nicht irre. bei der penn sind ja schon 2 ersatzspulen dabei bei der shimano keine und eine ersatzspule kostet so um 30 €. ich habe bisher nur freilauf gefischt. würde mich freuen, wenn ich ein paar antworten bekommen würde.vielen dank zusammen..

karphunter


----------



## karphunter (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

hat niemand eine info !!!!!!!


----------



## Tomm82 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

Hi,

also ich glaube nicht das du die bei normaler Behandulung kaputt bekommst. Ich seh das immer so, wenn mir die Rolle 10 Jahre hält. Dann hat sie ihren Dienst getan, aber ich hab noch ältere Rollen und die gehen immer noch.Würde mir keine Sorgen machen, willst ja mit Karpfen fischen. Beim Welsfischen könnte ich dich verstehen.

Gruss


----------



## karphunter (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Shimano Big Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast*

danke für die antwort|wavey:


----------

